
What Is Posix? RMS Explains - samebreath
https://opensource.com/article/19/7/what-posix-richard-stallman-explains
======
samebreath
"Open source discourse typically encourages certain practices for the sake of
practical advantages, not as a moral imperative."

The line between practical and moral adoption of F/OSS continues to be
interesting to me. Has the tide shifted toward practical at this point, or is
that perspective still a minority?

